# Thomas Boston On Preaching the Law



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 16, 2013)

Great quote on preaching law and gospel



> "The preaching of the law is most necessary. He that would ingraft. must needs use the pruning knife. Sinners have many contrivances to keep them from Christ; many things by which they keep their hold of the natural stock; therefore they have need to be closely pursued and hunted out of their skulling holes and refuges of lies. Yet it is the Gospel that crowns the work: 'The law makes nothing perfect.' The law lays open the wound, but it is the Gospel that heals it. The law 'strips a man, wounds him, and leaves him half-dead:' the Gospel 'binds up his wounds, pouring in wine and oil,' to heal them. By the law we are broken off, but it is by the Gospel we are taken up and implanted in Christ."



-- Thomas Boston as quoted in William VanDoodewaard's "The Marrow Controversy and the Seceder Tradition" pg. 87


----------

